# cheap charcoal--1 day only



## engineman (Jun 28, 2014)

for tomorrow only (sunday) *  LIDL have **7kg briquettes for £2.78*


----------



## kc5tpy (Jun 29, 2014)

Hello.  Thanks for the tip.  I'm not much of a briquette man but I do know many members use them.  Just a word of caution if I may, the quality of the briquettes will affect the taste of the final product.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## jockaneezer (Jun 29, 2014)

Been using the briquettes from Aldi, ok for grilling but don't burn as long as Heat Beads or Weber''s own, no aftertaste but lots of ash ! Will pop down to Lidl for a couple of bags, can always use them in the fire basket if they're not up to much. Ta.


----------

